# Arthur (NOSTALGIA FTW!)



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

[yt]7zkX6kfnWbk[/yt] 

Don't act like you never watched it...


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Don't act like you never watched it...


 
I didn't. And the art style is completely not for my tastes.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 12, 2011)

I used to love that show as a young kid.


----------



## Oopslol (May 12, 2011)

Was busy watching a real show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Mh7hhaqhk


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 12, 2011)

I hated that show >_>

I miss all the action cartoons from my childhood though.  Even the corny ones.


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> Was busy watching a real show http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Mh7hhaqhk


 
Or you might actually watch something GOOD, like Dexter's Laboratory :V

Johnny Bravo would probably work too. I miss that show. It was dumb. But funny dumb, not serious dumb, and that's alway a plus.


----------



## Oopslol (May 12, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Or you might actually watch something GOOD, like Dexter's Laboratory :V
> 
> Johnny Bravo would probably work too. I miss that show. It was dumb. But funny dumb, not serious dumb, and that's alway a plus.


 
These all came later.  Bucky was like, the OG English anime for me :>

Plus the music is very reminiscent of Final Fantasy and Chrono Trigger which I love(d).


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2011)

Loved it so much.
In my early days of High School it'd be on just as I got home.
I'd still watch that shit if it was on TV.

Also check me out, I got all of Courage the Cowardly Dog on my computer.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Johnny Bravo would probably work too. I miss that show. It was dumb. But funny dumb, not serious dumb, and that's alway a plus.


 
Johnny Bravo was one of the shows Cartoon Network aired that had adult jokes. 

That's why I miss the old Cartoon Network. :c



Hateful Bitch said:


> Loved it so much.
> In my early days of High School it'd be on just as I got home.
> I'd still watch that shit if it was on TV.


 Wait, are you talking about Arthur? lol The series is STILL running.


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2011)

Oopslol said:


> These all came later.


 
Eh, alright.


Oh, one cartoon I'd LOVE to see again. Earthworm Jim. It was awesome.



Hateful Bitch said:


> Also check me out, I got all of Courage the Cowardly Dog on my computer.



The original short is the best of them all, imo.



larry669 said:


> Johnny Bravo was one of the shows Cartoon Network aired that had adult jokes.
> 
> That's why I miss the old Cartoon Network. :c


 
Well, it had actual CARTOONS for one, not live action series.


----------



## Azure (May 12, 2011)

Nope, never watched it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 12, 2011)

Awh. I have fond memories of Arthur. We didn't have cable until I was 12 or so, so PBS cartoons were all I could really watch. 

Now I'm a huge puss, though. Must be the left-wing agenda.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2011)

I thought you were going to talk about that drunk childish billionaire that Russell Brand IndyRaped.

I did watch that show, but I remember few things about it.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 12, 2011)

"Arthur" was nothing but horrendously annoying.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Well, it had actual CARTOONS for one, not live action series.


 
Yeah, that too.

Man, if it wasn't for that ATHF bomb scare, Cartoon Network wouldn't be in shit right now.

Regular Show, MAD, and reruns of GAoBaM and Ed, Edd, n' Eddy are the only reasons I'm still interested in the channel.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Awh. I have fond memories of Arthur. We didn't have cable until I was 12 or so, so PBS cartoons were all I could really watch.


 


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I did watch that show, but I remember few things about it.


 
Do you remember this?
[yt]ZZZLHZfGbjw[/yt]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Wait, are you talking about Arthur? lol The series is STILL running.


 
Well I only have basic British channels.
If it's on, I've never caught it.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Well I only have basic British channels.
> If it's on, I've never caught it.


 
Oh, you're in the UK. Nvm, then.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 12, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Oh, you're in the UK. Nvm, then.


 
I will use the power of the internet!


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 12, 2011)

I used to watch this show. I prefer Freakazoid however. Also, Dexter's Laboratory FTW.


----------



## Larry (May 12, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I will use the power of the internet!


 
Go on YouTube, there's this user who uploaded ALL of the episodes. I don't remember his/her username, but it had something to do with "ArthurTV" or shit.


----------



## keretceres (May 12, 2011)

I miss the Moomins >_< 
That was a far more interesting story...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 12, 2011)

I wonder if anybody here knows that Arthur was an aardvark.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 12, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I wonder if anybody here knows that Arthur was an aardvark.


 I knew that...
Doesn't _really_ look like one though... :/


----------



## BTA (May 12, 2011)

I hated this show as a kid.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 12, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I knew that...
> Doesn't _really_ look like one though... :/


 
He used to, but he was changed to be able to show more emotion.


----------



## lobosabio (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, I watched that, though I was in elementary school then, so it has been relegated to that pile of half remembered shows from my childhood like Freakazoid, Ah! Real Monsters, and Rugrats.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 12, 2011)

When I have extreme nostalgia moments, I shed Manly Tearsâ„¢.


----------



## Asani (May 12, 2011)

Total nostalgic win. I remember coming home from school every day at 4:30 pm to watch it :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 12, 2011)

That just reminds me of the innocence of childhood, and how it has since been torn to shreds.


----------



## Xegras (May 12, 2011)

I must be getting old if teenagers are starting to get nostalgia.


----------



## Volkodav (May 12, 2011)

I thought the show was stupid as a kid and I think it's stupid now


----------



## Oopslol (May 12, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I must be getting old if teenagers are starting to get nostalgia.


 
QFT!


----------



## Azure (May 12, 2011)

Xegras said:


> I must be getting old if teenagers are starting to get nostalgia.


 You and me both.


----------



## Bittertooth (May 12, 2011)

Watched countless episodes of it years ago.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 13, 2011)

I grew up with Mighty Max, Ninja Turtles, Transformers, and some others I can't recall anymore.  I vaguely remember something about robot cats that turned into a giant robot.  I remember later on their were things like Swat Kats and Street Sharks and all that junk.  I remember a lot of animal people....no wonder this generation produced so many furries.  :O


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 13, 2011)

larry669 said:


> Do you remember this?
> [yt]ZZZLHZfGbjw[/yt]



Oh...my...god...that song is once again stuck in my head, for the first time in like 3 years. XD  I actually know the full version.

[yt]MIsUA1ArYFs[/yt]


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Oh...my...god...that song is once again stuck in my head, for the first time in like 3 years. XD I actually know the full version.



Finally! At least somebody here knows it. XP


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 13, 2011)

Ok, let me spill this out: Arthur sucks.


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2011)

I never could figure out what the hell Arthur was. A wombat? Rodent? 'the fuck were the animators thinking?


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I never could figure out what the hell Arthur was. A wombat? Rodent? 'the fuck were the animators thinking?


 
He's a aardvark.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 13, 2011)

One of my first computer games was based on that show. 

I... can't actually remember much interesting about it.


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I... can't actually remember much interesting about it.


 
The show had a shitful of special guest stars, aired in 83 countries, and had catchy songs, like this one:
[yt]MiB4dMwDFtg[/yt]


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2011)

[yt]noXeCCZ97oM[/yt]


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> [yt]noXeCCZ97oM[/yt]


 
I love you so much.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

Gah! Why are there no former PPGfags here? Powerpuff Girls was the shit.


----------



## RedSavage (May 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Gah! Why are there no former PPGfags here? Powerpuff Girls was the shit.


 
I was more of a fan of Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 13, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I was more of a fan of Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.


I was into Samurai Jack, but I watched the others as well.


----------



## Larry (May 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Gah! Why are there no former PPGfags here? Powerpuff Girls was the shit.


Do you know about the anime, too?
[yt]30JR4u7wmJ4[/yt]



CoyoteCaliente said:


> I was more of a fan of Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.


I think it's safe to say that FHFIF is the best show on CN.


lupinealchemist said:


> I was into Samurai Jack, but I watched the others as well.



I heard they're making a movie...


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I was more of a fan of Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends.


 
I used to like that too... but PPG was actually badass. This was before television became "politically correct".



larry669 said:


> I heard they're making a movie...


 
Never actually seen the show... but I would so watch that.


----------



## Shiroka (May 13, 2011)

I find Arthur is fun to watch when you just woke up and your mind is still just warming up. I watched it until I was like, 15-16 years old, and I used to analyze it as if it was supposed to be taken seriously. In my mind, sometimes it almost turned into that YTP above. Fun times.


----------



## Tissemand (May 13, 2011)

I always thought Arthur was a rabbit... but someone ruined it last year and told me he was an aardvark


----------



## Heliophobic (May 13, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> I always thought Arthur was a rabbit... but someone ruined it last year and told me he was an aardvark


 
*:* *|*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2011)

Tissemand said:


> I always thought Arthur was a rabbit... but someone ruined it last year and told me he was an aardvark


 
Arthur looks nothing like Buster.


----------



## Tissemand (May 13, 2011)

Grycho said:


> *:* *|*





RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Arthur looks nothing like Buster.


When you're like 3 or so, everything on tv looks like rabbits :|


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 13, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Ok, let me spill this out: Arthur sucks.


 
Go to hell
Die in hell as well
Don't enjoy dying
Have an unpleasant time


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 13, 2011)

Every morning at 7AM. Then came home at 2:30 and watched Rocko's Modern Life. That's how it was for the first 10 years of my life.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 13, 2011)

Hey, now that someone mentioned the Powerpuff Girls...

You ever think Professor Utonium is gay? Why would a single man create three perfect little girls to raise by himself?

Either he's gay or we need to call Chris Hansen pronto!


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2011)

Hateful Bitch said:


> Go to hell
> Die in hell as well
> Don't enjoy dying
> Have an unpleasant time



Hey, calm down. Just remember:

*HAVING FUN, ISN'T HARD. WHEN YOU GOT A LIBRARY CARD!* xD


----------



## Aleu (May 14, 2011)

I loved Arthur, Clifford the Big Red Dog, and Martha Speaks.

You guys suck :c


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Every morning at 7AM. Then came home at 2:30 and watched Rocko's Modern Life. That's how it was for the first 10 years of my life.


 
Oh wow, haha.  I forgot about Rocko.  I used to love that show, I should go download it.


----------



## Rouz (May 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Or you might actually watch something GOOD, like Dexter's Laboratory :V
> 
> Johnny Bravo would probably work too. I miss that show. It was dumb. But funny dumb, not serious dumb, and that's alway a plus.


 
Cow and Chicken wan/is dumb. John Bravo was a social satire that enlightened me.


----------



## Thatch (May 14, 2011)

Rouz said:


> Cow and Chicken wan/is dumb. John Bravo was a social satire that enlightened me.


 
Ok, dumb was a bad word - ridiculous, perhaps.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 14, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Ok, dumb was a bad word - ridiculous, perhaps.


 
No, Ren and Stimpy was ridiculous. So was Rocko's Modern Life, albeit a bit more reserved.


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2011)

Rouz said:


> *Cow and Chicken* wan/is dumb. John Bravo was a social satire that enlightened me.



I still haven't seen that lesbian episode. 

*Searches it on YouTube*


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

That wasn't a really interesting show to me. I always liked Franklin.

I became a fan of Courage (though my parents didn't like that), Doug, Hey Arnold!, and Dexter's Lab.

Oh, and obviously Ren and Stimpy. Though I was pretty fond of Rocko's Modern Life.


----------



## Larry (May 14, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> That wasn't a really interesting show to me. I always liked Franklin.
> 
> I became a fan of Courage *(though my parents didn't like that)* , Doug, Hey Arnold!, and Dexter's Lab.
> 
> Oh, and obviously Ren and Stimpy. Though I was pretty fond of Rocko's Modern Life.


 
Holy shit, same here! 

Well, it's not that they didn't like it, they just banned me from watching it when I was around 3 or so.

I got scared of the toilet and starting going in my pants after I saw Courage being (eaten?) by a toilet.


----------

